# Your Childrens' Baptisms



## ServantOfKing (Mar 30, 2008)

This question is for those of you who have had your infants baptized... 
How many months were your children when you had them baptized? 

I ask because we may be moving 1-2 months after our child is born... We would like for the child to be baptized at our church here, so the baby would only be about 1 month old. We plan on talking to our pastor about it soon, but I was curious about those of you here!  Thanks for your help!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Mar 30, 2008)

My Daughter was almost 4 months old when she was baptized. Mostly so my wife's dad and step-mother and my grandparents could come in from out of town. We set it up about the time she was born. We plan on doing it around the same time for my soon-to-be child who is due the 11th of June.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Mar 30, 2008)

*Never too early in my opinion.*



ServantOfKing said:


> This question is for those of you who have had your infants baptized...
> How many months were your children when you had them baptized?
> 
> I ask because we may be moving 1-2 months after our child is born... We would like for the child to be baptized at our church here, so the baby would only be about 1 month old. We plan on talking to our pastor about it soon, but I was curious about those of you here!  Thanks for your help!



In the Old Testament, covenant children were circumcised on the 8th day.
In the New Testament, baptism replaces circumcision.
My son was baptized at 8 days old.

Not for any legalistic reasons, it's just that my wife's folks were visiting at the time, and our Pastor was willing to baptize him at that time. But we did find it a great blessing to follow the OT example.

I guess, my real point in sharing this is that I believe it is never too early to have your newborn child sealed with the sign of God's covenant.


----------



## fredtgreco (Mar 30, 2008)

ServantOfKing said:


> This question is for those of you who have had your infants baptized...
> How many months were your children when you had them baptized?
> 
> I ask because we may be moving 1-2 months after our child is born... We would like for the child to be baptized at our church here, so the baby would only be about 1 month old. We plan on talking to our pastor about it soon, but I was curious about those of you here!  Thanks for your help!



I would more than willingly baptize a one month old. If I recall correctly, at least one of our children was before she was one month old.


----------



## JBaldwin (Mar 30, 2008)

Our first child was baptized around 3 months, the other was closer a bit later I think, but we would not have been opposed to baptizing our children at one month.


----------



## Contra Marcion (Mar 30, 2008)

All three of mine were baptized in their first three weeks of life, my daughter when she was just a week old. Arranging the baptism was part of the first phone call to our pastor each time a child was born.


----------



## Mushroom (Mar 30, 2008)

I always thought as soon as possible was best, and was even a tad bit of a nuisance to the Session to have our last two recieved into the covenant on the first Lord's day they were brought into Church. I am very much opposed to unnecessary delay.


----------



## ServantOfKing (Mar 30, 2008)

Thank you so much for all of these very helpful posts! I am especially glad to know that there is no real reason to delay that I had not thought of before.


----------



## toddpedlar (Mar 30, 2008)

ServantOfKing said:


> This question is for those of you who have had your infants baptized...
> How many months were your children when you had them baptized?
> 
> I ask because we may be moving 1-2 months after our child is born... We would like for the child to be baptized at our church here, so the baby would only be about 1 month old. We plan on talking to our pastor about it soon, but I was curious about those of you here!  Thanks for your help!



We've baptized anywhere from 3 weeks old to about 6 months depending on circumstances.


----------



## danmpem (Mar 30, 2008)

Contra Marcion said:


> All three of mine were baptized in their first three weeks of life, my daughter when she was just a week old. Arranging the baptism was part of the first phone call to our pastor each time a child was born.



 Woah! HAHAHA! Oh, I'm sorry....I'm laughing, but it has nothing to do with the baptism of your children...just the fact that your avatar is Darth Vader while you are talking about it.


----------



## Philip A (Mar 30, 2008)

We have an hour and twenty minute drive to church, and our pediatrician recommended we not travel long distances until our son was six weeks old. That sixth week we made the trip for the first time and worked out the logistics of the drive, and he was baptized the next week. So, as soon as possible


----------



## Contra Marcion (Mar 30, 2008)

danmpem said:


> Contra Marcion said:
> 
> 
> > All three of mine were baptized in their first three weeks of life, my daughter when she was just a week old. Arranging the baptism was part of the first phone call to our pastor each time a child was born.
> ...



The best part is that at their baptisms, I get to breathe really scary and tell them..."I am your father!"


----------

